# Not peeing or pooping if not home



## michvazquez01 (7 mo ago)

My 7 month cockapoo Maggie wont pee or poop if she is not home. She will not do it! She holds until she gets home. Don’t know how to change this. Help!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Peeing and pooing whilst out is leaving your scent and so takes a certain amount of confidence - don't worry it will come with time as she matures.

My wimpy girl made it to pretty much 12 months before she was brave enough!


----------

